# Garmin Edge 705 vs Edge 800



## Kelvin kimp (Jun 2, 2013)

I am looking to get info on these units. I am wanting the heart rate data for training purposes and would also like to get GPS data as well. The 810 is a little out of my price range for now. Any advice on this as well as good training programs for the beginning cyclist is much appreciated.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Garmin | DC Rainmaker


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Op, I was in the same situation as you. I went with a used 705 and couldn't be happier.


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

I own both, and while the screen on the 800 is a little nicer, if it saves you more than a few bucks, I'd go with the 705 and not worry about it.


----------



## Kelvin kimp (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for the input and the link to the reviews, Wish I would have picked up one of the 800's when the rebate was good...looks like it was a real good deal.


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

I did the same, picked up a used 705 and works amazing


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a 705. I certainly looked at the 800 and 810, but for my uses, nothing justified changing. IMO, a significant negative with the 800 is the poor display contrast. 

Each of these have their own quirks, bugs, and hiccups. A good place to look is the Garmin user's forums for these devices. Naturally, this is the place were unhappy people tend to go and not the content users.

https://forums.garmin.com/forumdisplay.php?20-Cycling


----------



## Kelvin kimp (Jun 2, 2013)

Well I purchased a 705 and will study the manual some until it arrives! Then it will be goodbye to the fr-60. Quite a step up!


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Here's the thread that turned me on to the 705. Lots of helpful info in there.


----------



## Kelvin kimp (Jun 2, 2013)

Ido not see a link to the thread.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Silly me. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/gps-rant-301639.html


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

got my edge 705 free from my riding partner. Have used it daily for 18 months and it works great. Very reliable and easy to use. Lots of available data; i use all 8 screens for ride time, time of day, distance, current HR, current speed, avg speed, current power, avg power.


----------



## Kelvin kimp (Jun 2, 2013)

Just got my 705 today. Am in the process of setting it up and uploading maps. Will be giving it a try tomorrow!


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

I thought the 705 was no longer available???
Are you guys finding them new?


----------



## Kelvin kimp (Jun 2, 2013)

I got mine used off of ebay


----------

